# Never seen a diecast like this



## 72runner (Feb 28, 2017)

Anyone seen one of these? Coca cola model. Ran across it and snagged it. Cant find anything bout it. Anyone have an idea on its value?


----------



## Rollo (Feb 28, 2017)

... One on feebay ... BIN for $125.  
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Limited-Edi...979859?hash=item237e4f4613:g:HusAAOSwTuJYnNBI


----------



## 2jakes (Feb 28, 2017)

There's this phone number that might provide you with a history or information on the bike.
Ph: 651-357-0611


----------



## 72runner (Feb 28, 2017)

Interesting just had never seen a coke one is all! Def cool! Pretty detailed!


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Mar 1, 2017)

10 bux ,? Anything higher than that I'd save for real bikes or parts.


----------



## kingsting (Mar 3, 2017)

I remember seeing these in some mail order catalogs back in the mid-90's. Can't remember the name of the retail outlet...  Sold for around $60.00


----------

